# A-Kon Dallas?



## CottonCandyCabannaBoy (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there anyone going?Â Â Does anyone else know of it XD?

No it isnt a furry convention, but hey anime convention none the less, and ive seen my share of furries there.


----------



## NonFurryDude (Apr 2, 2007)

I might be going be going


----------



## MommySpike (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a regular at A-kon -- in fact, I've hosted the A-kon Devmeet for the past two years. You can generally find me hanging around the art show -- come in and see my stuff!


----------



## FuzzWolf (May 8, 2007)

I'll be attending too.  I was there last year for one day, just hanging out n stuff with some friends.

There's also a local thread about this on lonestarfurs.org  Quite a few people are planning to meet up.  I'm sharing room with some friends on Saturday night.  I'd love to have a furry party or something, not sure if there is one already planned or not though.

Fuzzy


----------

